# Sarah Connor /// So tätowiert ist sie wirklich!!! [34x]



## follfreak (9 Okt. 2011)

Tattoo 1: Notenschlüssel
Platz: Hinter linkem Ohr
Bedeutung: Zeichen für ihre Liebe zur Musik​


 

 

Tattoo 2: Buchstabe "F" 
Platz: Rechte Schulter
Bedeutung: Liebesbeweis für Freund Florian Fischer​


 

 

Tattoo 3: "TT" und franz. Satz
Platz: Rechtes Handgelenk
Bedeutung: Gestochen für Sohn Tyler​


 

 

Tattoo 4: Schriftzug "Summer", Schmetterling mit Sternchen und Herzschlag​Platz: Rechte Armbeuge
Bedeutung: Gestochen für Tochter Summer



 

Tattoo 5: Buchstabenfolge "M E T" 
Platz: Linkes Handgelenk
Bedeutung: Liebesbeweis für Ex-Mann Marc Terenzi​


 

Tattoo 6: Arabisches Schriftzeichen
Platz: Linke Armbeuge
Bedeutung: Steht für Zwillinge​




Tattoo 7: Blumenornamente 
Platz: Rechter Unterarm
Bedeutung: Keine! Dient nur zur Überdeckung für Marc-Tattoo​


 

 




 

Tattoo 8: Schriftzug "Music"​Platz: Rechter Mittelfinger
Bedeutung: 2. Zeichen für die Liebe zur Musik​


 



Tattoo 9: Italienischer Satz "L‘amore che muove il sole e l‘altre stelle" ​Platz: Unterbauch
Bedeutung: Anfangs nur ein Buchstabe "D" für Ex-Freund Diego, jetzt ein italienisches Liebesgedicht das übersetzt heißt: "Die Liebe, welche die Sonne und die anderen Sterne bewegt, Dante"​


 

 



Tattoo 10: Unbekannt
Platz: Linker Rippenbogen
Bedeutung: Unbekannt​


 

Tattoo 11: Schriftzug Marc's ​Platz: Linker Fuß
Bedeutung. Liebesbeweis für Ex-Mann Marc​


 



 

Tattoo 12: Blumenornamente​Platz: Linker Fuß
Bedeutung: Keine! Dient nur zur Überdeckung des Marc-Tattoos​


 

 



Tattoo 13: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Frieden​


 

Tattoo 14: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Wahrheit​


 

Tattoo 15: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Familie​


 

Tattoo 16: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Musik​


 

Tattoo 17: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Gott​


 

Tattoo 18: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Liebe​


 

Tattoo 19: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Energie​


 

Tattoo 20: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Sonne​


 

Tattoo 21: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Frau​


 

Tattoo 22: Japanisches Schriftzeichen​Platz: Rücken
Bedeutung: Kraft​


----------



## Bargo (9 Okt. 2011)

sie sollte sich mal einen guten Tätowierer leisten. Das sind durchweg alles Gurken ...


----------



## krawutz (10 Okt. 2011)

Schön oder ästhetisch finde ich es nicht (rein persönlicher Geschmack).
Danke für die "Autopsie".


----------



## tommie3 (10 Okt. 2011)

Überhaupt nicht mein Fall so`ne Kriegsbemalung.Da dürfen nicht mehr viele Kerle in ihr Leben treten,wird sonst eng. (oder wieviele Schichten kann man übereinander stechen?)


----------



## lighthorse66 (10 Okt. 2011)

Grundgütiger!!!


----------



## Franky70 (10 Okt. 2011)

Naja, eine schöne Frau kann nix entstellen. 
Danke.


----------



## savvas (12 Okt. 2011)

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## chris_227 (15 Okt. 2011)

ist mal sehr interesant


----------



## Iberer (17 Okt. 2011)

Tätowierungen sind nicht so mein Geschmack - aber bei der Sarah möchte ich gern mal die sehen, die hier in der Aufstellung fehlen. Ich bin mir sicher, da gibt's noch mehr.


----------



## teufel 60 (24 Okt. 2011)

jeder muß wissen was er mit seinem körper macht! aber tattoo 2,7,8,10,11,12 hätten nicht sein brauchen:angry:finde ich so nun aber weiter:mussweg: :devil:


----------



## FallenX (25 Okt. 2011)

Sehr gut recherchiert!


----------



## stopslhops (21 Nov. 2013)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Naja, eine schöne Frau kann nix entstellen.
> Danke.



eine dumme aber schon! Ich versteh's echt nicht: was machen die Tussen denn in 20 Jahren? Da hängt dann das Titten-Tatoo am Bauch und das Arschgeweih in der Kniekehle - oder was?


----------



## Flyingman32 (21 Nov. 2013)

nicht sehr ästhetisch....


----------



## Stars_Lover (7 Dez. 2013)

danke dafür


----------



## spoxx7 (7 Dez. 2013)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## tinats (8 Dez. 2013)

super total


----------



## link08 (1 Mai 2014)

Echt nicht übel


----------



## Punisher (1 Mai 2014)

Hat sie für jeden ihrer Liebhaber ein Tattoo?


----------



## schneehase9 (1 Mai 2014)

bischen übertrieben :WOW:


----------



## Nicci72 (17 März 2015)

22 Tattoos im Jahre 2011 - und wieviel sind´s inzwischen?:rock:

@follfreak
Dein Forschungsprojekt sollte eine Fortsetzung finden - sicherlich finanziert´s auch die DFG...

Btw.: Also nach meinem Geschmack wäre "wenn schon, denn schon" besser - statt zwei Dutzend oder mehr kleinerer oder mittlerer Tattoos eine komplette Ganzkörpertätowierung, die dann aber ästhetisch aus einem Guss ist.


----------

